# ملابس اطفال بسعر 3,5 ريال و5 ريال للقطعه ولادي وبناتي للتجاره



## ام كنزي (1 يناير 2012)

يسر ادارة مجموعة شهاب التجاريه فرع مؤسسة البحار الموحده [URL="http://www..com/showthread.php?t=34562"]للتجاره [/URL]
ان تعلن عن وجود بعض البضائع الاستوكات الخاليه من العيوب وباسعار مخفضه جدا 
شامله الشحن الي اي مدينه كما تستطيعوا حجز طلبياتكم بدفع عربون 
يوجد لدينا 20000 الف قطعة ملابس سعر القطعه 5ريال للجمله صناعه صينيه 
كما يوجد 5000 الف قطعه ملابس [URL="http://www..com/showthread.php?t=34562"]بسعر [/URL]3,5 ريال للقطعه جمله صناعه بنجلاديشي 
وهذا هو المتبقي من البضاعه سارع بحجز طلبيتك قبل نفاذ باقي الكميه 
للطلب البضاعه ارجو التواصل علي 0565561244 
ام ميدو مندوبه تسويق لملابس متنوعه لدي 
مجموعة شهاب التجاريه 
والان مع بعض صور البضاعة 































لا تدع الفرصه تفوتك سارع بحجز طلبيتك قبل نفاد الكميه
للطلب ارجو الاتصال علي0565561244
ام ميدو مندوبة تسويق لدي مجموعة شهاب التجاريه 
مع العلم ان اقل طلب 1000 قطعه ملابس


----------



## ام كنزي (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: ملابس اطفال بسعر 3,5 ريال و5 ريال للقطعه ولادي وبناتي للتجاره*

لا اله الا الله --- سيدنا محمداً رسول الله


----------



## tjarksa (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: ملابس اطفال بسعر 3,5 ريال و5 ريال للقطعه ولادي وبناتي للتجاره*

الله يوفقك يارب .


----------



## ام كنزي (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: ملابس اطفال بسعر 3,5 ريال و5 ريال للقطعه ولادي وبناتي للتجاره*

تم بحمد الله بيع 20000 الف قطعة ملابس 
باقي 6000 قطعة ملابس اولادي وبناتي صناعه بنجلاديش ب 3,5 ريال للقطعه


----------



## elokely (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ملابس اطفال بسعر 3,5 ريال و5 ريال للقطعه ولادي وبناتي للتجاره*

ام كنزي لدي مشتري لكل الملابس ارجو ارسال تفاصيل اكتر علي ايميلي[email protected]


----------



## abozakabdabo (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: ملابس اطفال بسعر 3,5 ريال و5 ريال للقطعه ولادي وبناتي للتجاره*

مطلوب 1000 قطعة للتواصل على جوال 0536026283
او الايميل [email protected]


----------



## elokely (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ملابس اطفال بسعر 3,5 ريال و5 ريال للقطعه ولادي وبناتي للتجاره*

اشتريها كلها [email protected]


----------



## جوو الرياض (4 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ملابس اطفال بسعر 3,5 ريال و5 ريال للقطعه ولادي وبناتي للتجاره*

بالتوووفيق لك ...


----------

